# Battery Woes Nikon D40



## nny2k (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I just got my D40 back from Nikon after going in for repair (dropped) 

The camera seemed to be working ok, powered up, snapped of a couple of pictures.

I turned it off and went to turn it back on a minute later and got the message 

"This battery cannot be used" 

I tried my other batteries and even went to a local camera shop where they tried a new EL-E9 battery as well as the AC adapter unit too, all same message.

Has anyone else seen this? I have a ticket open with Nikon support but at this point don't want to pay any more for repair.

Thanks much!

Joe


----------



## KmH (Aug 16, 2010)

nny2k said:


> "This battery cannot be used"
> 
> I tried my other batteries and even went to a local camera shop where they tried a new EL-E9 battery as well as the AC adapter unit too, all same message.


That means it's not the batteries, something is wrong with the camera.

Nikon USDA is not your only non-warranty repair option. There are many Nikon authorized repair facilities around the country:
Nikon Authorized Repair List

KEH.com also does repairs at their facility in Atlanta.


----------

